# Signs of the times



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

There is always the danger in observation of distorting the thing observed, and so perhaps I am looking TOO hard and reading too much into it but there are a lot of disconcerting signs out there. The other day Matt Drudge, who has probably the best contacts in the media world, tweeted: "Have and exit plan"!

This criptic message combined with the realization that market valuation of stocks is a sham produced by easy FAKE (fiat) wealth, a fact that has been born out by triple digit loses in most major markets each day for the last week. The reality of Christmas sales figures that spell doom for brick and mortar stores and therefore the real estate market. The pending default of one of China's biggest banks. Etc. Etc. the signs are all around us and here is just one more:

Two high level bankers at HSBC commit suicide in two days...
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/jan/29/two-top-level-us-bankers-commit-suicide-london/

Personally I am worried.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Are the banking exec's beginning to see something coming that we've been seeing for the last 5 years?


I'll bet they saw it coming some years ago, too. Perhaps the suicides are because they now see it as imminent, and they can see (more than us) just how bad it is.

So sad. I did not know about the suicides.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Add to that is the very large European and Asian banks that have started limiting cash withdrawals. Some of the recents ones that I have read about are HSBC in the UK, RBI in India, "My Bank" (translation) in Russia, Shinsei Bank of Japan, Cyprus Bank in Cyprus, and smaller banks in several other countries (Greece, Italy, Spain, the Ukraine). 

In the US, there have been a flurry of limits placed on withdrawals, although most are said to be tied to the hacking of Target's customer information. It also doesn't seem to apply evenly to all accounts at some banks. Some of those reported to have limited withdrawals are Wachovia (actually this one dates back to 2010), Bank of America, JP Morgan Chase (which has actually placed withdrawal fees on some types of savings accounts). Back in 2008 the Federal Reserve also restricted the number of withdrawals that can be made from a savings account (with a few exceptions), and I can't find where those restrictions have been lifted.

Some banks are also limiting cash withdrawals to ATM's only. Individually these restrictions are just blips on the radar, but taken as a whole, things are starting to look rather shaky.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been paying attention to all this news and have not come up with a answer other then it looks like something is going to happen soon. The bankers killing them selves is the most alarming. If what caused their suicide is a financial reason then at would have to be world shattering.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Not looking good that's for sure. Add all the division the dictatorship creates and the future is looking very dim indeed.

If they kill, torture and destroy others don't think they won't do it to us too. One of the madder tyrants even laughs when they torture and murder other leaders.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

This has E and I very worried. We are anxiously awaiting our tax refund to replenish our emergency cash and increase our stores before something happens. We keep just enough in the bank for bills now. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't think those deaths were suicides. If you're a high level banker you'll never see the inside of a jail cell no matter what you do. It doesn't really matter if the bank goes under as far as they're concerned. They've got their money and most likely their banks have bought as much protection from their governments as they're going to need.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

BillS said:


> *I don't think those deaths were suicides*. If you're a high level banker you'll never see the inside of a jail cell no matter what you do. It doesn't really matter if the bank goes under as far as they're concerned. They've got their money and most likely their banks have bought as much protection from their governments as they're going to need.


"I'm standin' in the kitchen, carving up a chicken for dinner, minding my own business, when in storms my husband, Wilbur, in a jealous rage. 'You've been screwing the milkman,' he said. He was crazy, and he kept on screaming, 'You've been screwing the milkman.' And then he ran into my knife... he ran into my knife ten times. "
~ murderess June, from _Chicago_ the musical

One of my favorite quotes.


----------

